# Police Officer Houston Largo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Houston James Largo*
Navajo Division of Public Safety, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Sunday, March 12, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 27

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Location:* New Mexico

*Incident Date:* 3/11/2017

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Houston Largo succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained the previous night while responding to a domestic violence call along County Road 19 in Casamero Lake, New Mexico.

The shooting occurred at approximately 11:00 pm. He was flown to the University of New Mexico Hospital where he passed away the following afternoon.

The subject was taken into custody.

Officer Largo had served with the Navajo Division of Public Safety for five years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Jesse Delmar
Navajo Division of Public Safety
PO Drawer J
Window Rock, AZ 86515

Phone: (928) 871-6363


----------

